# Camera in the stand



## SBG (Aug 22, 2006)

How many of y'all always take your camera with you to the stand?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 22, 2006)

unless raining or a good chance of rain mine is always with me


----------



## leo (Aug 22, 2006)

*Yep*

I always do


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 22, 2006)

I started carrying mine last season.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 22, 2006)

I do.  I'd like to find a new one.   Anybody know what the most QUIET large zoom digital is?


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 22, 2006)

I did sometimes in the past.  I now have one of those digital video cameras that take pictures on a SD card.  The pictures it takes are not the best in the world, but it does have a 20x optical zoom to get closer than most digital cameras will.  I hope to video a kill with it this year.


----------



## R Smith (Aug 22, 2006)

I do if the weather is nice.  I have a mount I made for my video camera that will pan and tilt.  I have taken shots of deer just before a shot as well as videos.  I have yet to get a good video of a bow shot, but have several of rifle kills from 150 to 450 yards.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 22, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> unless raining or a good chance of rain mine is always with me



Jim, I put mine in a ziploc bag and then in my daypack. That way if it starts raining it's not a problem.

There have been so many times in the past that I wished I had my camera that I started carrrying it all the time.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 22, 2006)

count me in. I started taking my digital last year and won't be caught without it anymore.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 22, 2006)

I usually have mine with me.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 22, 2006)

R Smith said:
			
		

> I have yet to get a good video of a bow shot, but have several of rifle kills from 150 to 450 yards.


   Can you post some for us and/or maybe a picture of your mount?


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 22, 2006)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Phil, I haven't had a problem with the sound of my digital scaring the deer so far. Last year I took pixs of does and fawns from a 15' stand when they were less than 10 yards away. I have some camo fabric around my seat area to help hide movement and I wear a face net most of the time. I held the camera close to my body while I turned it on. They never paid any attention to it as long as I kept my movements very slow.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 22, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Phil, I haven't had a problem with the sound of my digital scaring the deer so far. Last year I took pixs of does and fawns from a 15' stand when they were less than 10 yards away. I have some camo fabric around my seat area to help hide movement and I wear a face net most of the time. I held the camera close to my body while I turned it on. They never paid any attention to it as long as I kept my movements very slow.


Those long zooms (I have the Olympus UZ series) require mechanical movement obivously and it sure seems loud.  I haven't had it spook anything yet but I've never even attempted it if there were anywhere nearby.  I wish there was some kind of camo muffler pouch you could put them in (sort of like those hand warmer deals).  
Anyway, maybe I'm being overly cautious but was just wondering if there was one that was particularly quiet.


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 22, 2006)

I always have a video camera with me. If I had a digital SLR with a good zoom I would probably take it instead.


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 22, 2006)

starting this year i will..


----------



## SBG (Aug 22, 2006)

shadow2 said:
			
		

> starting this year i will..



Me too!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 22, 2006)

Won't leave camp without it.  Actually, I have forgotten it and gone back to camp to get it.  Get some great opportunities for photos sitting on a stand.  I also think it keeps me more alert, cause I'm always looking for something to photograph and occasionally it turns into a deer.  Then it what to reach for first, camera or gun.  

Hoss


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 22, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Those long zooms (I have the Olympus UZ series) require mechanical movement obivously and it sure seems loud.  I haven't had it spook anything yet but I've never even attempted it if there were anywhere nearby.  I wish there was some kind of camo muffler pouch you could put them in (sort of like those hand warmer deals).
> Anyway, maybe I'm being overly cautious but was just wondering if there was one that was particularly quiet.



Phil, I have zoomed in on them with my OLY from a few feet away and they paid no attention


----------



## Dthigpen (Aug 23, 2006)

I always have my video camera with me.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 23, 2006)

99.9% of the time.  I'm worried how I'll be able to take a gun AND a big lens in a climber this year.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

anyone remember the 10 I shot 2 years ago and on the threat of rain I left my camera at camp....so the only before pic I was able to get of him was with my terrible quality cell phone!!!  Man I was mad!  If I had my OLY with me I would have had 30 or so pics of him making scrapes and walking etc etc.  Instead this is all I got before I decided to shoot


----------



## SBG (Aug 23, 2006)

Moving on up...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> anyone remember the 10 I shot 2 years ago and on the threat of rain I left my camera at camp....so the only before pic I was able to get of him was with my terrible quality cell phone!!!  Man I was mad!  If I had my OLY with me I would have had 30 or so pics of him making scrapes and walking etc etc.  Instead this is all I got before I decided to shoot




Ok I win


----------



## SBG (Aug 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Ok I win



Nice try James...no.

Can you do your magic and move this to the "around the campfire"


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Nice try James...no.
> 
> Can you do your magic and move this to the "around the campfire"



yep I can move it, but why dont I win???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey SBG, instead of moving this thread, please start a new one in either deer hunting or campfire.  That way it will be a fresh thread


----------



## SBG (Aug 23, 2006)

I said a hand held camera. You used a phone that just happened to have a camera attached. Sorry pal...no.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

but it is a handheld "camera" phone


----------



## SBG (Aug 23, 2006)

Okay...if we're going to make exceptions, let's just let people draw pictures of their deer.  

BTW...nice buck!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> BTW...nice buck!



ok I am better now, that is really all I needed to hear


----------



## Hal (Aug 23, 2006)

I've shot many more deer with my camera than I have with my rifle in the past few years. Even shot some bobcats,foxes, turkeys, coyotes, a tresspasser, a blimp, trains, snails, sunrises, sunsets and many more things.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Phil, I have zoomed in on them with my OLY from a few feet away and they paid no attention


I'm thinking more of the power up.  The zoom/in/out isn't really that loud. 


			
				rip18 said:
			
		

> 99.9% of the time. I'm worried how I'll be able to take a gun AND a big lens in a climber this year.....


Pistol!


----------



## R Smith (Aug 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Can you post some for us and/or maybe a picture of your mount?




Unfortunately I can not get the software I purchaced to work correctly on my computer to capture the videos I have taken.  I am trying to get some converted at the moment... who knows.

Here is the mount I made.  I bought a tripod from walmart for under $15.00 and cut off the tripod from the head.  I then got a beam clamp from Home Depot that will fit the 1" square tubing that is the shooting rest on my treestand.  I added the T-handle bolt to make it easier to take off.  Have thought about painting it, but the color has never bothered any of the deer around.  I realize that the cheaper tripods are rather jerky when you try to pan or swivle, but I found that some white reel grease works great to smooth that out.  Here's a pic.....  nothing fancy, but was cheap and works great.  I have put it on my stand while bow hunting and can move the angle with my knee while standing, so I believe it will work fine, just have to have it with me when that bigun comes along.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm thinking more of the power up.  The zoom/in/out isn't really that loud.
> Pistol!



power up is of no concern as well


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> power up is of no concern as well


Can your deer hear?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 23, 2006)

R Smith said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I can not get the software I purchaced to work correctly on my computer to capture the videos I have taken.  I am trying to get some converted at the moment... who knows.
> 
> Here is the mount I made.  I bought a tripod from walmart for under $15.00 and cut off the tripod from the head.  I then got a beam clamp from Home Depot that will fit the 1" square tubing that is the shooting rest on my treestand.  I added the T-handle bolt to make it easier to take off.  Have thought about painting it, but the color has never bothered any of the deer around.  I realize that the cheaper tripods are rather jerky when you try to pan or swivle, but I found that some white reel grease works great to smooth that out.  Here's a pic.....  nothing fancy, but was cheap and works great.  I have put it on my stand while bow hunting and can move the angle with my knee while standing, so I believe it will work fine, just have to have it with me when that bigun comes along.


Thanks RSmith.  I think I inherited a window mount from my dad.  This reminds me of that and I need to hunt it up.  Bet it could work for this purpose.  Thanks again.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Can your deer hear?



no why?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> no why?


Just making sure....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Just making sure....



good


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes I carry it most of the time... Seems though, the times I leave it at home is when I see some of the coolest things. 

Here's a couple stand shots.







And my favorite stand.


----------



## R Smith (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's a pic of my stand with a little natural camoflage






And the view from the stand






This is from my bow stand






and one taken from my bow stand last year


----------

